# Shrimp disease



## matt107 (2 Feb 2017)

Hi,

I wonder if anyone can help or has had the same problems?

I have lost around 6 of my Taiwan bees in a shrimp only tank. I worked out what the problem was, an internal bacteria infection. 2 have survived 2 weeks since the last death so hopefully they are over it (currently in a small hospital tank)

My questions is, I would like to use the original tank again for new shrimp, can I just add more and hope that the bacteria has gone, would I need to boil everything in it and start fresh or get rid of all gravel / equipment etc.

any experience would be greatly appreciated

thanks

Matt


----------



## nduli (2 Feb 2017)

Matt

What makes you think it was an internal bacteria infection? Could be many things just wondering why you concluded that.


----------



## matt107 (3 Feb 2017)

looked it up online and they had the same problem, shrimp dying standing up, all orange heads and small brown spots / patches before they died.


----------



## matt107 (3 Feb 2017)

I've spoken to my shrimp guy who said he had the same problem a little while ago, he used TCP and excessive water changes to cure it which it did. 

Im going to try that and see how i get on with the survivors.


----------



## sciencefiction (3 Feb 2017)

Excessive water changes work with shrimp and fish anytime...Good luck...It is not very common for shrimp to get sick..if ever.


----------



## SinkorSwim (20 Feb 2017)

Please do report back with your findings. My learning curve has proven (and the loss of quite a few shrimp at the same time) that too many water changes stresses the shrimps by excess moulting. However if it's your only option then all i can recommend you also dose with minerals that the shrimp can absorb. My methods is to change about 10-15 % every 6 weeks for cherrys and 10-20% every 4 weeks for CRS. Mineral rocks and/or montmorillonite powder highly recommended with water changes but watch the TDS as it can influence that parameter.
best of luck Matt.


----------



## matt107 (22 Feb 2017)

thanks for the advice. think I got ti too late as only actioned after 2 passed. they all died in that tank unfortunately. I have put a few 'tester' low grade taitibees who seem to be ok for the time being. Hoping it was internal bacterial infection rather than in the water.

regarding water changes, I perform about 10% weekly, have a permanent mineral rock in every tank, I only get the new water to ~60-80 tds as it will normally rise by 5-10 during the week so this equalises it around 140. the other 3 tank have been fine, breeding away nicely. I think I may have overfed the infected tank as the stocking was around half of the other tanks. live and learn I spose but £100 lessons hurt a little.


----------



## SinkorSwim (1 Mar 2017)

Hi Matt,

your method of TDS constantly in flux goes against the traditional method of keeping everything stable all the time - if your shrimp are constantly have the TDS parameters dropped and increased then I'm fairly sure Taiwans won't be able to withstand it.
I haven't kept Taiwans but the idea is to keep absolutely everything as stable as you can - I sincerely wish you luck but if your TDS is constantly rising and dropping I think your TB's will suffer. I'm hyper senstive about feeding as well, my crystals are now on a very strict Leaf litter (dried Cappata, guava, mulberry and banana leaf)/fresh veg leaf diet with a 'premium' food once or twice a week. since starting to keep shrimp, I've really likened the hobby to water parameter management.. a fully cycled tank with good filters and proper feed regime does a lot of the work for you but if a spike hits and you don't catch it - it's sayonara ornamental shrimp.

If you are really keen to swot up I recommend grabbing a coffee and searching you tube for a channel called Marks Shrimp tanks - he has a large library stretching back years documenting how to look after shrimp. It's a good point of reference if you need a 'how to' for anytthing shrimp related. I've certainly learned a good deal from him. 
All the best - Allan.


----------



## matt107 (7 Mar 2017)

thanks for the recommendation, I have seen quite a few of his videos on youtube amongst others. I dont consider a fluctuation of 5-10 tds to be that excessive and have quite happily bred taiwans using these parameters and methods. I appreciate what you are saying and yes, stability is key. it was just that one tank that wasnt well, I have never had any other problems in 2 years. I spoke to a few people on another forum and they have had whole tanks be wiped out by a 'mystery disease'. I only feed twice a week sparingly alongside oak leaves and alder cones. It seems to work ok with akadama gravel and salty shrimp remineralised RO.


----------



## anthonyd (9 Apr 2017)

Next time get some baytril 10% injectable from a vet.
Day 1: 2 ml/100 L
Day 6 : 2 ml/100 L
Day 10 : change 50% minimum of the water


----------



## matt107 (3 May 2017)

thanks, Ill try that if it happens again. appreciate the input.


----------

